
Elon Musk said we're living in a computer simulation. This cartoon explains - mjirv
http://www.vox.com/technology/2016/6/23/12007694/elon-musk-simulation-cartoon?utm_campaign=vox&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
gloves
This could be true. It might not be. One of the best pieces of advice I ever
got though, is you simply need to 'do your best in the world you inhabit'.
That doesn't even mean just on earth, but lower level like looking after your
family, yourself, others around you and trying to be happy. This stuff is
mind-boggling and fascinating but I know which outlook will make me happier!

